# Hello from Ontario!



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!

About myself: I'm a 26 year old biology major who earns some money on the side via photography. I live with my boyfriend, Golden retriever, cat, and currently one male rat (his cagemate died a few weeks ago), and two female mice.

I'm entirely new to this friendly sort of forum and can certainly see myself spending a lot of time here. I spent the last ten years taking in rats from shelters or from snake breeders who no longer wanted them. I've had amazing pets and love rats, but recently rediscovered my love for mice. I had five as a child and last year, found a male for the first time in years at a pet store. He wasn't even that smelly (surprise!) and he made a wonderful pet.

In the fall I took in three mice from a university student who couldn't care for them anymore. They came with no bedding, no toys, and on a poor diet in a cage they escaped from regularly. They were beautiful. One PEW, one chocolate longhaired, and one yellow (?) long haired. The PEW died last week and I was quite upset. Not just due to the loss of the friendly mouse, but the knowledge that I'm going to be hard pressed to find another.

Last night I saw a yellow long haired and a splashed duo in a pet store just before closing. This is the first time in literally twelve years (since I got that random male last year!) that I've seen mice in pet stores sold as pets. I called first thing this morning and the yellow girl was already gone. So, I'm thinking of buying the male and keeping an eye peeled for a female.

I've always wanted to breed but only in small numbers. I know that my male babies will likely have to be sold as feeders (ideally pets but I know the average mouse buyer owns a snake) and am wrestling with that. We are responsible for the life we bring into the world so I'm trying to figure out if that end would be irresponsible. I know I cannot cull. Obviously these mice would be pets, not for show. I would intend on keeping the females unless a home I'm certain is looking for pets presents itself.

I don't yet have a goal as I love pretty much all the colours available! I look forward to gaining more insight and education by reading your posts. Should I end up purchasing the splashed male, I'll definitely be doing research for a while before purchasing a female. My current girls are certainly too old!

Thank you for providing such a friendly and supportive forum. I look forward to learning from you all!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! We're glad to have you! When you say you know you could not cull, do you mean cull adults or cull pinkies?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes! I appreciate it! 

I probably couldn't cull anything.  I certainly don't have anything against the idea, I just couldn't do it myself.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, and welcome to the forum!

Even if you yourself can't cull, if you find someone who would like to buy the "extra's," you could work a deal where they kill them themselves. Pinkies really aren't that bad to remove, I know that I felt bad about it (still do, just less) at first. The younger blobby age is definitely easier then when they start to look like mice. Try finding someone to show you what to do so you're not nervous about botching it, or find a friend to "help" and give you confidence. Otherwise you'll be swimming up to your ears in mice, or won't be able to breed as often if you're trying to improve a variety.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Man, how do we pick which ones get to live? I'd struggle so much with it. At this stage I'm only thinking of a litter or two.  I'm trying to debate which would feel worse - culling or willingly selling the males as feeders. At least with the former I could say I'm helping the circle of life or something, ha. I clearly have much thinking to do!


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi im new to the forum to


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi there. :3 You sound super nice. :3

And chyeah, I know what you mean about culling. I'd love to breed, but I know I couldn't kill anything, whether it looked like a pink blob or a fully grown mouse.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys!

Thanks again so much for the warm hellos.  I feel like I've learned so much since this intro post after spending way too much time reading old threads.

I thought this was a decent place to write about how impressed I am with the regular users here. Everyone seems eager to teach and share knowledge while being supportive. I've never seen that on any animal forum. Ever. Usually there's a hierarchy and one way to do things, not an open sharing of ideas and having healthy debates. I'm sure I've missed spats but thus far I haven't seen any. I just wanted to say how much I enjoy it here, and how much I wish I found this spot earlier!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Ontario! Now when you say Ontario, is that Ontario CANADA, or some other Ontario?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, Canada.  I'm currently in Toronto to be super specific, haha.


----------

